# EIFS



## McShan (Oct 7, 2011)

does EIFS require two layers of house wrap or felt. I guess what Im asking is does it need a bonding layer and a drainage layer. I can't find it in the 2009 IRC, any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## pete_t (Oct 7, 2011)

check here

http://www.eima.com/technicaltools/eifsconstructionguidelines/

If there is drainage behind the EIFS check R703.9.2


----------



## RLGA (Oct 7, 2011)

It requires a water-resistive barrier OR a coating compatible with the EIFS complying with ASTM E 2570. If the latter, the coating is applied under the EIFS or EIFS with drainage system.

Therefore, I would interpret this requirement that the drainage layer that is part of an EIFS with draianage system is _in addition to_ the water-resistive barrier or coating.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 7, 2011)

Some reports require it some don't

ESR-1720 - STO Corp. - ICC-ES

www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1720.pdf

ESR-1232 - Dryvit Systems Inc. - ICC-ES

www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1232.pdf

ESR-1181 - Master Wall, Inc. - ICC-ES

www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1181.pdf

ESR-1748 - Sto Corp. - ICC-ES

www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1748.pdf


----------



## McShan (Oct 7, 2011)

I was under the impression that the EIFS lawsuits were for poor workmanship and the EFIS bonding to the house wrap thus the second layer was needed after reading the links if they used 15 pound felt which is water resistant the problem would be solved for the most part but regular house wrap just wont cut it.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 7, 2011)

Why do the ESR's differ?


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 7, 2011)

After all the products problems of the past when it was devised and marketed as a WRB and then micro cracks and saturated insulation and substrate failures then revealed it to be an appearance item as opposed to water barrier don't ever rely on it to keep your feet or anyting else dry. and i liv in the dryvit state. so whatever its over better be your waterproof membrane. ESR's be varied cause of super secret product formulas.


----------



## McShan (Oct 7, 2011)

different manufacturer's just my guess


----------



## RLGA (Oct 10, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> so whatever its over better be your waterproof membrane.


Don't confuse waterproofing with water-resistive barriers. Waterproofing can withstand hydrostatic pressure--if you expect your building's exterior walls to experience hydrostatic pressure, then you must be in a flood plane.

It's not to say you can't use waterproofing, its just that you may be paying for more performance than you really need, regardless of the exterior wall covvering.

For what it's worth, I recommend and have only specified "EIFS with drainage" systems.


----------

